# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  لذيذة والله

## اريام الدلوعة

*جايب لكم قهوه انما ايه*
*بتاكلون صوابعكم وراها* 

*وعليكم بالعافيه* 


























*تحياتي*

----------


## حــــايــرة

يسلموووووووووووووووووو خيتو
شكلها يجنن 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khozam

تسلمي خيوة

خليتيني اشتهي قهوة وانا ما احبها

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

أتفضلي فنجان معي 
والله شكلهم غير شكل  والطعم 
لذيذ خصوصا بعد الغذاء أو المعرب اف 
مشكورة ويعطيك العافية 
هنيء على قلبك

----------


## فقاعة صابون

وااااااااااو روعه

يجننوا >>> * _ *

امممممممممممممممم

مشكورة يالغلا

على الصور الروعه

تسلم يمناكِ 

تحيااتي

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*أنا مابشربها لكن* 
*باخليها ديكور*
*تحياتي ،،*
*مرتضى محمد*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

يسلمو 

مشكوره ع الصور الحلوه

يعطيك الله العافيه 

تحياتي 

روعة

----------


## جررريح الررروح

الله يغربل ابليسكم 
جوعتوني وانا في العمل شيصبرني الحين
شكلي بهج بروح اشرب ههههههههههههه
يسلمو خيو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أهئ أهئ أهئ
ولا صورة طلعت عندي

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

اشرب فنجان ساخن مع اريام 
خضوضا الحين في هذا الجوا البارد 
عاد لا تستحوا اتفضلوا 
الشراب مجانا الى الجميع 
هني وعافية على قلبكم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

امممممممممممم
شكله حلو مرررررررررررره

تسلمييييييييييييين خيه عالصور

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

وااااااااااااااااااو شكلها يشجع مشكوره اختي على الصور

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*صدق اني ما احب القهوة* 
*بس شكلها كانها كيك* 
*تشهي*
*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## دمعة قلم

_والله حركات روعه مشكوره خيا تقبلي مروري_

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلموووووووووووووووووو خية
شكلها يجنن 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## solav

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

هلا والله فيكم 
منورين بحضوركم الجميل

----------


## مها 2008

يسلمووووو 

مشكوره علي الصور الحلوه

يعطيك الله العافيه

----------

